# Remington 700 VSF



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

It has been quite some time since I've had the bolt guns out. A new optic came in so I have made a few trips to the range. 

Here is the Remington 700 VSF, .308 w/ 26" barrel:







Started with HSM168 and finished w/ Fed168GM:





200yds, Fed168, 3" tgt. 4rd group incluedes the cold bore shot @ 6 o'clock. I think the three others strung horizontal due to wind.





Rifle was stock for the top groups, I did have a buddy(gunsmith) do a trigger job on it before I shot the 200yd groups. 

Rifle is a solid platform in my experience. Trigger came at a weight of 7+lbs and is now at just over 4lbs.


----------

